# Cartel cronometro con PIC4520, display 7seg y leds



## elchapafer (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola queria compartir este diseño para hacer un cartel cronometro a leds. Como son muchos leds solo hice el 1er digito. El codigo lo saque de un reloj q hiso un amigo colombiano, asique hay q agradecerle a el el esfuerzo mayor. Vamos a ver si todos nos dedicamos a vender carteles, habra mucha competencia,  je.  
Alguien me sugiere como hacer las milésimas de segundo? 
Quien se anima a crear un registro para varios competidores? Lindo desafio.

Fer (cba argentina)


----------

